# 'I need my own individual award. I want mine.' -- DeMarcus Cousins



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*http://www.sacbee.com/2010/09/26/3057175/kings-cousins-keeps-it-light-back.html#ixzz11L1K1vrm*


> "When I'm on the court, I'm trying to show you – especially the people that doubted my basketball skills," Cousins said. "I want to be the Rookie of the Year. I didn't get a chance to be the Player of the Year in college. *I need my own individual award. I want mine.*"


Um, Is this attitude good or bad? Next ZBo? :uhoh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What's the surprise? They may not say it, but I bet a lot of NBA players think like that.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Well sure, you gotta be confident to be an NBA player... And i'm sure half the league thinks like this, and half of _those_ guys probably talk like this in private... But a rook, to come out and speak like this publicly? Idk how I feel about this yet. He may shine, but he sounds selfish. Sounds more like ZBo, than Boozer or DWest.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I mean he's coming off as cocky and full of himself, but if I was a Kings fan I would want him to be overconfident rather then nervous and timid. He's in the big boy's league now and if he wants to survive he's going to have to think that he's the best player on the court at any given time.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm still kinda skeptical but at least he's got the right attitude.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Floods said:


> at least he's got the right attitude.


Isn't his attitude the biggest question with him?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

He'll be fine... he seems to be a willing passer on the court... just kind of dumb and cocky... I can think of worse things.


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

Honestly, I think until DeCuz can get better on the offensive and work better with Tyreke Evans, the Kings will continue to be a mediocre team. If Tyreke Evans leaves, I'm comfortable saying that the Kings will be horrible until another talent can be introduced.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

VCHighFly said:


> Isn't his attitude the biggest question with him?


Well yeah, but in this instance I'd rather he be more confident than modest.


----------

